# Age of Worms AP (pathfinder system)- FULL, sorry



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok I have two, possible three people interested in talking about this so I am starting this thread to let people ask questions and bat character ideas about.

Will put character gene rules in next post but since I have done some pretty crazy things the past couple games I am leaning towards some normal rules for this game.

*Interested Parties:*

Shayuri
renau1g
Walking Dad
Padreigh - human Inquisitor
GandalfMithrandir - half-elf Ranger
ghostcat - half-elf Ranger
jkason
Lughart - half-orc Wizard
rb780nm - human Fighter
s@squ@tch
fireinthedust - elf Ranger

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

*Character Gene*

Ok pretty straight forward please make characters using the following guidelines:

*Ability Scores:* 25 pt buy as this will be an adventure of Epic proportions.
*Race:* Core only
*Class:* Core and APG only
*Skills and Feats:* Normal rules - Core and APG only
*Traits:* Pick two from APG only
*Buy Equipment: *Roll for starting money (ok I couldn't resist throwing one curve ball.)
*Details: *Normal

Will use all rules from Core and APG including new favored class options and alternate class features, etc. I will be looking into Hero Points and may try them this game and see what I can do with them.

Dieties will be from the 3.5 PHB and with some help I will convert them to fit Pathfinder rules where needed.

Anything I missed let me know.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2010)

Heya! I've always been intrigued by this, but haven't ever had a chance to try it.

What's the starting level?

I'm most interested in a sorceror, or perhapsa summoner if those are approved in the APG.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 15, 2010)

Must...resist...urge.... but this is my favourite AP from 3.5e...I love undead!

Starting with the 1st adventure? Starting in that mining town?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes we would be starting with the first adventure and working through. The main thing that since this is pbp alot of the "fluff" encounters I will take out to save time and probably be rewarding XP for completion of adventure goals.

The mining town of Diamond Lake, yes that is correct and maybe find the rules to play some Dragon-Chess.

Starting lvl is 1st

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Cannot resist... will be working on a paladin. What world background (gods)?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

It will be the pantheon from the 3.5 PHB. Age of Worms is heavy into a few of the gods from there and it would be easier to switch them to PF rules than to change all the references and followers in the AP to the PF gods.

So you know Heironeous, Pelor, Kord, Gruumsh, and all the others.

HM


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 15, 2010)

Pathfinder is always something I am interested in. 

Since WD stole the Paladin away from me : A cleric might be nice (or maybe a Sorcerer, if Shayuri goes for Summoner).


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

No problems and welcome aboard Padreigh, I know of two more people wishing to probably play. 

So if the group starts looking overly large no one worry I could go two teams of 4 with one NPC filling a role. I always like getting the most out of the modules I buy LOL. And being a module it will be easy for me to run.

Right now everyone wishing to play make a tentative character or just let me know you are interested. And if seperate groups need be made I will go that route.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Oct 15, 2010)

It'll take me a bit, but I've got the hard copies of both Dragon and Dungeon from this time, so while I am taking care of baby I can read about the excellent Diamond Lake, den of corruption, Balaber Smenk (or something like that), the miners who seek refuge in the dens of sins.... ah....I love me some Paizo.

Can rogues Sneak Attack undead in Pathfinder? If they can I may gravitate towards that, a seedy gambler at the local watering hole, trying to bilk hapless miners out of their meager salary...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in! I will have my character up momentarily...


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> No problems and welcome aboard Padreigh, I know of two more people wishing to probably play.
> 
> So if the group starts looking overly large no one worry I could go two teams of 4 with one NPC filling a role. I always like getting the most out of the modules I buy LOL. And being a module it will be easy for me to run.
> 
> ...




I am definitely in. Character will be up on Monday. As to class ... changed my mind again.  
Cleric or Bard (the Rake variant looks interesting)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 15, 2010)

NOTE: Incomplete, I will be finishing it up later. It is a half-elf Ranger fighting with axes because he was a woodsman.
[sblock=OOC]Half-Elf Ranger 1

HP: 12 (10+1 {favored class} +1 {Constitution}
AC: 18 (10+4 {Dexterity} +3 {Studded leather} +1 {Buckler}
STR: 16 (14+2 racial)/16
DEX: 18
CON: 12
INT: 8
WIS: 15
CHA: 8

Fortitude: +3 (2+1 {constitution})
Reflex: +6 (2+4 {Dexterity})
Will: +2 (0+2 {Wisdom})

Attacks: 
Dwarven Waraxe +4 (1d10+4)
Handaxe +4 (1d6+1)
Dwarven Waraxe+Handaxe +2/+1 (1d10+2/1d6+1)
Throwing Axe +5 (1d6+3)

Skills: 
Handle Animal +3
Heal +6
Perception +6
Stealth +8
Survival +6


Feats: 
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Dwarven Waraxe) (Ancestral Arms racial trait)
Two weapon fighting (First Level)

Equipment: Dwarven Waraxe, Handaxe, 2 throwing axes, studded leather, Buckler, Bedroll, Backpack, Winter Blanket, Crowbar, Flint and Steel, Grappling hook, Lamp (Hooded), 2 pitons, 100 ft. Silk rope, Empty sack, shovel, 10 pints of oil, waterskin, whetstone, travelers outfit

total cost: 130 gp, 9 sp, 2 cp, total weight: 100.5 lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2010)

Definitely in.

I'm going over the sorcerous bloodlines now, and reviewing the summoner. I'll have a final pick by tonight.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 15, 2010)

Only just spotted this. Am I too late. You look pretty full?


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2010)

I do love Pathfinder ... no one seems to be picking a rogue. Maybe my engineer-rogue concept (from a now-defunct game, sadly) might work. I heard something about a mining town? Maybe he's a journeyman helping with safety at the mine...?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Padreigh said:


> Pathfinder is always something I am interested in.
> 
> Since WD stole the Paladin away from me : A cleric might be nice (or maybe a Sorcerer, if Shayuri goes for Summoner).



If you really want the Paladin, take him. I'm also happy with a bard (arcane duelist) or inquisitor. Cannot promise to finish the character before Monday.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 15, 2010)

jkason said:


> I do love Pathfinder ... no one seems to be picking a rogue. Maybe my engineer-rogue concept (from a now-defunct game, sadly) might work. I heard something about a mining town? Maybe he's a journeyman helping with safety at the mine...?




I'd mentioned rogue, but HM mentioned 2 groups as a possibility. The starting location is Diamond Lake, which is detailed in Dungeon 124. If you can get your hands on this issue, it's an amazing resource, I've mined it for NPC's for my home game. 

Quickly - it's a mining town, their iron and silver funnel to the Free City (of Greyhawk). There used to be a lucrative grave robbing business with adventurers with cairns around the area, but that is long ago, it's been decades since the last treasure came up from there however. The miners operate in the hils around the town, the air is recycled and pumped into the mines (seems like a good hook for your engineer). 

There's a ton more in there, but I hope that helps.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 15, 2010)

Despite WD generous offer. I'll leave the Paladin to him. I finally decided to go for something I have never tried before: the Inquisitor (I have a faible for religious nutcases  ).

Race: Human  Favoured Class: Inquisitor (Additional Spell option)

Level 1 Inquisitor of St. Cuthbert

STR 14  DEX 14 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 16  CHA 13
FORT +5  Ref +3  Will +6
Domain: Protection

Diplomacy 1, Intimidate 1, Knowledge:REligion 1, Knowledge: Nature 1, Perception 1, Stealth 1, Survival 1, Bluff 1

Spells known: 0 - Light, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Acid Splash, Brand
1- Cure Lt. Wounds, Shield of Faith

Traits: Reactionary, Rich Parents

Feats: Shield Focus, Weapon Focus (Heavy Mace)

Masterwork Breastplate, Masterwork Heavy Mace, 228 GPleft (more equipment to follow)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 15, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I'd mentioned rogue, but HM mentioned 2 groups as a possibility. The starting location is Diamond Lake, which is detailed in Dungeon 124. If you can get your hands on this issue, it's an amazing resource, I've mined it for NPC's for my home game.
> 
> Quickly - it's a mining town, their iron and silver funnel to the Free City (of Greyhawk). There used to be a lucrative grave robbing business with adventurers with cairns around the area, but that is long ago, it's been decades since the last treasure came up from there however. The miners operate in the hils around the town, the air is recycled and pumped into the mines (seems like a good hook for your engineer).
> 
> There's a ton more in there, but I hope that helps.




I have 123 and 126, 134 and 135, as well as 136, 137, 139 and all thereafter as the only ones near here, but I might get more soon, and I will look for 124.


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I'd mentioned rogue, but HM mentioned 2 groups as a possibility.




D'oh! Missed that. Sorry. Hm, maybe it's time to look at an Oracle. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, change of mind:

Cleric of Ehlonna with the Fur and Growth domains. Rest later.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 15, 2010)

Is there room for one more? I read something about two groups.


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 16, 2010)

If the second group isn't full  , I'd like to throw a hat in the ring too. I was thinking human fighter as I've played too many reincarnated quetzl-alien insect strikers in 4e recently.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone around here work besides me?!?! 

This is only a day old, so yes there will be two groups but need everyone to figure out your characters concepts and I'll put them in the first post so after that we can discuss groups. 

So far though it looks like we have rogues covered (always good). 

Note: They use to fish alot in Diamond Lake also until all the mining and stuff ruined the water. Let me make an RG after I post XP for my HB game so that way we aren't searching high and low to check characters.

HM


----------



## Lughart (Oct 16, 2010)

Concept: Female half-orc witch. Willing to do something else if someone wants to be the arcane caster.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is the RG please let me know if you have any questions.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/295614-age-worms-character-spot.html

I am off to bed it is late (umm early )

HM


----------



## renau1g (Oct 16, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I am off to bed it is late (umm early )
> 
> HM




Baby


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 16, 2010)

Definitely interested if room in second group exists -- would want to play a cleric with domains of sun and healing.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Baby




Which is the only reason you are up early in the morning LOL. Hope everything is great there btw.



s@squ@tch said:


> Definitely interested if room in second group exists -- would want to play a cleric with domains of sun and healing.




Sure max groups would probably be 6 people each after that things get a little crazy. And you would make ten so technically we would have room for two more even after you.

HM

_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 16, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Which is the only reason you are up early in the morning LOL. Hope everything is great there btw.
> 
> _




Very true 

Everything is Wunderbar. I am working on my rogue right now. I'm thinking half-orc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Ok, change of mind:
> 
> Cleric of Ehlonna with the Fur and Growth domains. Rest later.



Messed domains up. Will change to cleric of Obad Hai (spelling?) for animal and plant domain access. Will venerate nature but will not like druids . Will post in the RG on Monday.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 16, 2010)

Will post my Inquisitor in the RG on Monday as well. Can't wait to see how that class works out.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 16, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Messed domains up. Will change to cleric of Obad Hai (spelling?) for animal and plant domain access. Will venerate nature but will not like druids . Will post in the RG on Monday.




I'll still call you a tree-hugger


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2010)

Great start in the RG Lughart, please make sure you roll your staring money using the ENworld diceroller in your first post. And I was thinking that the lvl up posts will also be used for keeping track of things like treaure gained and items stored at a safe house or what not.

The character sheet should only have your current updated info and what you are carrying on you. We may not keep track of every copper, but it will be kind of close as I think the PC's having a base of operations and extra equipment both magical and non magical will be fun to play.

HM


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 17, 2010)

So, separate RG's for each group?

*Background*:

Ezekiel, or Zeke, was born to a large, poor farming family on the outskirts of Diamond Lake.  His parents were not the best of farmers, so it was a struggle to keep the brood fed and clothed, but they managed to do so.  Life was difficult on the farm -- endless days of backbreaking labor in the summer, chilly nights in a drafty, poorly kept together farmhouse during the winter.  

Zeke grew up being somewhat of an outsider -- the boys in his schoolhouse from more well-to-do families teased him mercilessly about his clothing and lack of material possessions.

Through it all, Zeke was able to keep a level head, and a good natured disposition -- always will to help out anyone in need.  He grew up with few in number, but close set of friends, who he kept in touch with all through childhood and even when he entered the church.

Now he is an acolyte in Sarenrae's church, helping out the priest with his ministry -- aiding the poor, writing the weekly sermons, etc.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmmm seperate RG is no (and great starting with a background I will give you a reroll since I am not using XP this game.) Only thing is there is no Sarenrae, Pelor perhaps?

Can't seperate them as of right now I have no ideal who is in which group. So one RG will be all right. I will make a seperate OOC and IC's of course.

(I am now brainstorming running both groups at the same time, and having what one does effect the other. But the drawbacks are piling up lol I will see.)

Speaking of the RG the character sheet has no spot for traits as it was created before the APG. Please list traits with feats as there is a feat to get more traits and they are similar.

[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl -
3rd lvl -

Traits:
a)
b) [/sblock]

You can copy/paste that in if you have already started a sheet and I will change the sheet for those who haven't yet. Thanks for using it btw.

Going to go put in the Deities if anyone sees something about it they think should be changed let me know.

HM

_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2010)

Pelor it is -- forgot that we were not using the Pathfinder deities.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> Can't seperate them as of right now I have no ideal who is in which group. So one RG will be all right. I will make a seperate OOC and IC's of course.
> 
> ...



Could you put Padreigh and me in the same group? We know each other from RL.

Edit: I will just roll my clerics starting gold in this post.
And just got the average 
I wanted to suggest average gold


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry for not responding before now but I have been dithering between two concepts.  I finally decided to go with...

Half Elf Ranger (Archer)

I hope to have a draft character sheet and background up sometime today or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2010)

Hehe

Guys, I could use a bit of  y'all's collective wisdom.

I have two sorcerors on the table. One is celestial bloodline, one is undead bloodline. Considered and discarded already are draconic and elemental.

The celestial bloodline sorceror is ignorant of his or her heritage, and knows only that certain magical gifts have manifested. Seeking understanding of these gifts is what drives him. 

----

The undead sorceror is an ordinary person who nearly died. Though not quite dead, his or her body was in ignorance made the subject of a Create Undead spell. His near-death state weakened the hold his spirit had on his body, enough that the spell was able to wedge part of an undead spirit in as well.

However, the spell appeared to fail.

His body was cast aside, believed unfit. By fortune, he recovered enough to return to consciousness, and dragged himself to a temple. But even healing could not remove the sliver of unlife that had been pushed into him.

His motivation is to return to being a normal human being...though it may come in time that he'll accept the powers of his conditon, and seek some other form of reconciliation between the living part of himself, and the dead part.

------

I realize the undead mage has a cooler background. Mechanically, both will be blasty mages, but the celestial will have the advantage of having some minor healing ability, while the undead mage will have a fair amount of spells specifically targeted at the undead...and the power to use mind-affecting magic on the more advanced undead creatures.

I know nothing of Age of Worms. What I've read of posts on this thread suggests to me that undead are commonplace in it though. If so, the undead mage's "focus" may not be the problem it would be in other games. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the undead idea more. The gods of the religious characters are also not specialized vs undead, so there shouldn't be an inherit incompatibility.

---

BTW, finished typing the crunch part.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 18, 2010)

The undead one may fit more, perhaps HM could tie it into someone, I'll PM him with the details (of which I'm sure he's aware)

The AP is super-heavy with undead...like enough where my wife (who exclusively plays rogues) decided to switch classes because she was terribly ineffective. Like any Paizo AP there's lots of traps though, so not having a rogue is suicide. Our DM came to a compromise, she could SA the undead, just not incorporal ones.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I realize the undead mage has a cooler background. Mechanically, both will be blasty mages, but the celestial will have the advantage of having some minor healing ability, while the undead mage will have a fair amount of spells specifically targeted at the undead...and the power to use mind-affecting magic on the more advanced undead creatures.
> 
> I know nothing of Age of Worms. What I've read of posts on this thread suggests to me that undead are commonplace in it though. If so, the undead mage's "focus" may not be the problem it would be in other games.
> 
> Thoughts?




I'm playing a celestial sorcerer over in Living PF, and I still love him conceptually, but most of his current party is neutral (I think there's one other person who had good alignment), which makes the healing half of his heavenly fire nearly useless, and thus the weaker blasty component vs. evil is less a trade-off (most blasty powers get 1d6 instead of 1d4, don't they?) and more a straight-forward disadvantage. I have no idea if that's how submissions here will go, but if 'minor healing' is a significant part of the 'pro's' list for the concept, it's something to keep in mind. 

Also, if you're planning to focus on blasting, the Celestial bloodline arcana becomes less useful, as well, since it's a summoning boost. Arguably the same can be said of the undead arcana, but I'd think having a few mind-affecting spells as a blaster is probably more likely than having an array of summons if it isn't your focus (since summons take so much longer to cast). 

My 2 cents, for what it may be worth.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2010)

renau1g said:


> The undead one may fit more, perhaps HM could tie it into someone, I'll PM him with the details (of which I'm sure he's aware)




It occurred to me that 'left for dead' might have happened in a mining accident, which would tie the character to the town, which would give Shayuri's character something of a minor local celebrity and / or infamy. 



> The AP is super-heavy with undead...like enough where my wife (who exclusively plays rogues) decided to switch classes because she was terribly ineffective. Like any Paizo AP there's lots of traps though, so not having a rogue is suicide. Our DM came to a compromise, she could SA the undead, just not incorporal ones.




That's the rule in PF though, yes? So we won't have to worry about that?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2010)

Good points on Celestial...though I did plan to do some summoning later on. 

I also like the bloodline powers for Celestial, the resistances are very nice, and the wings are potentially great.

That said, undead has a spell-like blasty power, and can turn incorporeal for brief times.

I don't like the undead DR vs nonlethal damage. I raaaaarely see nonlethal damage happen in games. I suppose it means he or she will be hard to put down in a contest of unarmed attacks. 

Conceptually, the undead background also needs someone who tries to turn the character undead, so that may or may not work with the character being local.  It's a cool idea though.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2010)

jkason said:


> It occurred to me that 'left for dead' might have happened in a mining accident, which would tie the character to the town, which would give Shayuri's character something of a minor local celebrity and / or infamy.




Could also tie into my characters background as a childhood friend that was brought to the temple of Pelor for healing, where Zeke's master did his best to heal him and remove the undead taint from his soul, but failed.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 18, 2010)

Despite personally wishing Summoner was an Int-based class, the idea of playing a kid with a killer imaginary pet does appeal to me.

Gnome Summoner?   I wish I could trade the Summoner spells for combat ability, however, like better BAB and skill selection (climb, jump, etc.).  Ranger would be great, but animal companion doesn't show up for a while (level 4, which in PBP time is several years).   I wonder if I could play a mounted archer who *rides* his Eidolon?

And yes, I'm going for Calvin and Hobbes here.


Races:  by Core, does that include the Bestiary?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> Could also tie into my characters background as a childhood friend that was brought to the temple of Pelor for healing, where Zeke's master did his best to heal him and remove the undead taint from his soul, but failed.



About background, is there an official Obad-Hai presence in the starting village?


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 18, 2010)

Question: if I start up a fighter/mage concept, could I eventually transfer over to the Magus that's being playtested now?


If so I'd like to do an elven or half-elven Eldritch Knight.  Depending, of course, on whether there's room and if the Summoner role is taken by someone.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Conceptually, the undead background also needs someone who tries to turn the character undead, so that may or may not work with the character being local. It's a cool idea though.




Oh it is doable,  the only question is do you remember who tried it or do you have an apithany when you are once again in the room where you lost part of your soul? 



fireinthedust said:


> Races: by Core, does that include the Bestiary?




No Core means the Core Rule book not the "core" of books that makes the rules. 

BTW in my HB game (Off to War) people hit 4th lvl in under a year, 

XP will be based on completeing adventure goals not on how many orcs you kill or traps you get passed. So I will have it set that by the time you hit each module you are the base starting lvl and the main goal has been achieved.



Walking Dad said:


> About background, is there an official Obad-Hai presence in the starting village?




No not "in" but The Bronzewood Lodge probably sends people into town from time to time. So you could be from there or just arrived from somewhere else.



fireinthedust said:


> Question: if I start up a fighter/mage concept, could I eventually transfer over to the Magus that's being playtested now?
> 
> 
> If so I'd like to do an elven or half-elven Eldritch Knight. Depending, of course, on whether there's room and if the Summoner role is taken by someone.




Is Magus a PrC if so and you quailfy for it when the book is out then it would be possible. And you need not play in the same group as anyone similar.

HM

_


----------



## Lughart (Oct 19, 2010)

Changed my concept from a witch to a wizard. I just realized how much more I like the class.

WD, I was also going to worship Obad Hai. Seems realistic that two characters from such a small faith in the area would know each other, at least by name. We could connect our backstories slightly.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2010)

_Oh it is doable,  the only question is do you remember who tried it or do you have an antipathy when you are once again in the room where you lost part of your soul? _

I expect my character was mostly dead during that time...perhaps drifting in and out some kind of minimal consciousness. Concrete memories are minimal. Everything is nightmarish half-glimpsed images, disjointed snatches of incantations, wrapped in dreamlike metaphor and all but impossible to analyze. Until there's something concrete to compare it to.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> _Oh it is doable,  the only question is do you remember who tried it or do you have an antipathy when you are once again in the room where you lost part of your soul? _
> 
> I expect my character was mostly dead during that time...





He'd have to be:  it's a well-established fact that with all-dead there's only one thing you can do, which is to go through their pockets for loose change!


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Is Magus a PrC if so and you quailfy for it when the book is out then it would be possible. And you need not play in the same group as anyone similar.





Actually, it's the class Paizo is open-playtesting (you can download it off their site) that's their answer to WOTC's Swordmage (of which I am a fan, when playing 4e).  It'll be on their SRD when the book comes out, but that's in a year or so.  I don't know if I would even want to switch over, frankly, but we'll see.


Okay, so my EK is going to start as a Ranger base.  Elven Ranger, then going Wizard, and finally EK.

Question:  I was going to take Weapon Finesse and use the Elven Curved blade, or the Scimitar.  However, image-wise, I like the idea of having a longsword in one hand while the other is empty (for spellcasting, or maybe a wand, etc.).  If I use it like this, can I get permission to opt for a longsword working just like a scimitar or Elven Curved blade as far as the Weapon Finesse feat is concerned?  It'd be the same number of hands in use as the Curved blade, and the Crit is one point less (19 rather than 18).
      I haven't done the math for this, so I genuinely don't know if there is a bonus or a penalty associated with it.  I could have Craft: Weapons, and make my own "elven longsword" that works like this, if you prefer.


Favored Enemy:  I'm reading Undead as major foes for this campaign, though I honestly thought it would be abberrations (pictures in the magazine when the campaign was happening, and worms being wormy... maggots and bodies though, I suppose).  I have related issues, but I never bothered to read the adventures; I won't if we're running them.

Basically:  are we a party of Undead-slayers?  If so, I'll pick up Undead as my favored enemy, because it would fit with the party.  He's not a follower of Obad-hai, however, as he doesn't believe in the deities of Oerth/wherever: fiend-cults worship outsiders, so who's to say the so-called gods aren't just powerful celestials?  Lots of respect, but not worship per se.

I kind of like being an Undead-slayer anyway.  My first PC was a Conan-style 2e ranger who hated Ghouls.  Bad fit for an enemy when he can't turn Undead and the DM didn't let "conan" wear armour (grrr, high school).

I'll come up with a background, but it's looking like this:  Elven ranger, loved magic growing up, fought some ghouls and zombies, decided to hit the road and hunt them all down.

Now: male or female?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

The difference is in the price (and the fact that the elven curved blade weighs 3 pounds more, odd that). So if you want to pay the 80gp for the curved blade and say it looks like a longsword that would be np.

But to pay 15gp and add "Can be used with Weapon Finese" is a bit much.

 I have always liked the curved blade since I first read about them in PF. I mean you would think someone as long lived as the elves would perfect things like that. 

Another way to go is spend 20gp get the crunch for a rapier and say it looks like a regular longsword. Just call it an elven longsword as it is different from the curved blade and the standard "human/dwarven" blades you find.

Character background looks good also, maybe a group that starts out from the Bronzewood Lodge looking into the threat of undead.

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok let me catch up:

jkason is correct in that SA effects undead they are not immune to sneak attacks or critical hits (which I may change the immune to crits for some "key" undead only).

Good news to rb780nm your "first" roll for money is the 24 (or 240gp) as the die roller posts newest rolls on top, as you add more rolls. Spend it all wisely 

And here is tenative groups if you wish to look into background and who knows whom:

Walking Dad - human Cleric of Obad-Hai
Padreigh - human Inquisitor of St. Cuthbert
ghostcat - half-elf Ranger
jkason - ??? Rouge
Lughart - half-orc Wizard

renau1g - ??? Rogue
GandalfMithrandir - half-elf Ranger
rb780nm - human Fighter
s@squ@tch - ??? Cleric of Pelor
fireinthedust - elf Ranger
Shayuri - ??? Sorcerer

I don't think we are missing anything in either group but if one more person wishes to jump in and add a character I won't say no I'm to nice of a guy. I will just make adjustments.

Please let me know what you think of the groups class wise and if you see anything I might be missing.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> No not "in" but The Bronzewood Lodge probably sends people into town from time to time. So you could be from there or just arrived from somewhere else.
> ...



Could you post some more information ab out this lodge?



Lughart said:


> Changed my concept from a witch to a wizard. I just realized how much more I like the class.
> 
> WD, I was also going to worship Obad Hai. Seems realistic that two characters from such a small faith in the area would know each other, at least by name. We could connect our backstories slightly.



Great idea! I'm just waiting for an answer to the above question.



HolyMan said:


> ... is correct in that SA effects undead they are not immune to sneak attacks or critical hits (which I may change the immune to crits for some "key" undead only).
> 
> ...



Booo 
The groups look very workable.

Regarding the Magus: The closest current option would be a bard of the arcane duelist variant (APG).


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 19, 2010)

It looks like our group (group 1) is missing a front line tank. My ranger is an archer and avoids melee if possible, while the cleric and the Inquisitor are both d8HD.

As far as background is concerned, Galyne grew up in a farm outside of Diamond Lake. I'll post his full background later today.


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> It looks like our group (group 1) is missing a front line tank. My ranger is an archer and avoids melee if possible, while the cleric and the Inquisitor are both d8HD.
> 
> As far as background is concerned, Galyne grew up in a farm outside of Diamond Lake. I'll post his full background later today.




I thought much the same: no front-line, depending on if the cleric / inquisitor were melee-based (I haven't really looked over the inquisitor class, so I don't know its potential there). 

I'd been thinking I'd focus ranged with my rogue, as well, though with no real tanks, it might be better to work him more as a tumbly flanker.

Whatever build I look at, he'll be human. His background:

Tac Abor, tumbling engineer.

Tac had the life most town children dreamed of, growing up as part of a traveling gypsy circus. He was tumbling before he learned to walk, and walking a rope not long after. Jugglers, contortionists, clowns, trapeze artists, all of them family, all eager to teach the young boy. 

But while Tac was a good student, in truth he'd much rather have been measuring the gauge and tension on a rope than walking it; calculating the perfect weight distribution for juggling pins than tossing them. He contented himself playing clan handyman, fixing what needed fixing, dismantling mechanisms whenever possible to see how they were made. And finally, when he was twelve, he convinced his family to let him travel to the engineering guildhall. 

As an apprentice, Tac did quite well. His mind's mathematical bent made his coursework a joy rather than a burden. And his acrobatic early life made his hands-on training easier, as--after tight ropes and balance beams--scaffolding was nothing more than another kind of staircase. His ability to act as both an architect and a crewman made Tac ideal for the hands-on work of re-securing the mine in Diamond Lake, shoring it up after a disastrous collapse.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

So what if we switch ghostcat's archer ranger for GM's dual axe ranger?

Would that add a little better melee to the group?

Walking Dad - human Cleric of Obad-Hai
Padreigh - human Inquisitor of St. Cuthbert
jkason - human Rouge
Lughart - half-orc Wizard
GandalfMithrandir - half-elf Ranger

renau1g - ??? Rogue
rb780nm - human Fighter
s@squ@tch - ??? Cleric of Pelor
fireinthedust - elf Ranger
Shayuri - ??? Sorcerer
ghostcat - half-elf Ranger



HM

_


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> So what if we switch ghostcat's archer ranger for GM's dual axe ranger?
> 
> Would that add a little better melee to the group?
> 
> ...




Can we have him as Ranger/Wizard?  He'll be one next level, really, and it puts things in perspective for party composition.

I post fairly frequently.  Could I be with the more frequent posters?  Whoever they are.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2010)

Starting wealth for my Elven Ranger/Mage (currently Ranger 1)


18x10 = 180 gold!   Woot!

shopping spree and then I'll post the sheet so far


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2010)

Like money for sorcery:

2d6x10=70gp!


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2010)

Starting wealth roll...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

Please make sure that if you didn't roll your starting cash in your character sheet post that you link your "roll post" somewhere on your character sheet please (and thank you).

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2010)

How into Greyhawk are we going to be?   Like, is the Free City the name, or The Free City of Greyhawk?  


Shayuri:  I've got a Ranger who doesn't much care for Undead.  He's ambitious, and sees it as a difficult challenge.  As soon as he discovered how dangerous they were (ghouls slew his retainers while they were traveling) he dedicated himself to slaying them, and wants to take out powerful undead; path to legend.  

However, if we're in the same group we could know each other.  The Undead side of things will come up eventually.  And he's going to be a wizard/Eldritch Knight, so we've got the Arcane thing in common.

I don't know if the DM has a particular plan, but if not maybe my EK discovered you when the Ghouls attacked him, and got you out of there as the Undeath taint was overcoming you.

I can see him fascinated by the transformation, and as his family is fantastically wealthy (nobles in elven kingdoms; don't worry, he's left that behind, money-wise, wanting to make it on his own for a while), he's easily charitable:  sees a guy attacked by the Undead, slays them, takes the guy to an Inn and nurses him back to health.

Or maybe we've met later.  

[sblock=Arven Spellblade (take one)]

5 point build

Elf Ranger 1
Str 12 (+1 dmg)
Dex 17
Con 12
Int 19
Wis 10
Cha 8   (not liking this, as I like personality; but maybe he's an intense person who affects people strongly?)

HP: 11
Fort: +3
Ref: +5
Will: +0

AC: 18  (Scale Mail +5, Dex +3) 

Weapon:  Elven Curved Blade (+4 to hit, 1d10+1 damage, 19-20/x2)

Feats:  Weapon Finesse, Armour proficiency (light, medium, shields), Weapon proficiency (simple, martial, elven)

Skills (6+4):

Acrobatics +3
Climb +5 (r+1+3)
Knowledge: Arcana +5 (r+4)
Knowledge: Dungeoneering +8 (r+4+3)
Knowledge: Religion +5 (r+4)
Perception +6 (r+0+2+3)
Spellcraft  +8 (r+4+3)
Stealth  +7 (r+3+3)
Survival +4 (r+0+3)
Swim +5 (r+1+3)

Class abilities:  Favored Enemy +1 (Undead), Track +1, Wild Empathy +0.  


Starting Wealth (5d6x10gp) 180gp!
Equipment:
Scale Mail
Elven Curved Blade

And then the usual stuff: spellbook and components, I suppose, as he's  studying the arcane for later.  And rope, always need rope, and the  basic adventuring tools.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

Shayuri's tenative background says that the character was a failed experiment and I hope that it is kept. It leads into some of the story about what is gong on in this campaign. 

but there is no reason you couldn't have saved the half dead/undead from an attack and takin them to the temple where they meet the cleric of Pelor. Anything is possible, but like I said I like the discarded useless shell that comes into power.

Also fitd are you sure you don't wish to go half-elven and have two favored classes. (I thought there was a trait or feat that allowed for two favored classes also but don't see it now.) But note ranger although your first class need not be your favored.

HM

_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2010)

I rolled a 22 starting gold! Very nice. I can actually afford a chain shirt in addition to my various weapons and tools. Too bad poison is so much. Ah well!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice it seems everyone is getting at least a little above the average gp. 

Reminds me to let me know when you are done with characters to give me a go to check them over.

HM

_


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Shayuri's tenative background says that the character was a failed experiment and I hope that it is kept. It leads into some of the story about what is gong on in this campaign.
> 
> but there is no reason you couldn't have saved the half dead/undead from an attack and takin them to the temple where they meet the cleric of Pelor. Anything is possible, but like I said I like the discarded useless shell that comes into power.
> 
> ...





Favored Class:  I don't mind.  Mostly he'll be a Wizard for several levels, which is far more than Ranger will be used.  The issue I have is more that Eldritch Knight can't count as a Wizard, as it's a PrC.  

Traits:  I can't tell which ones are APG.  I like the Rich Parents trait in the SRD!  (rp-wise, his family are Elven nobility, with a plethora of obscure and mostly useless titles.  He left with a pittance of gold (a mere 900gp?) and a fiery determination to slay the Undead; an obsession, perhaps)
    Otherwise, I don't see traits that define him particularly.  Some of them, the racial ones, don't strike me as necessarily that race (failed apprentice).  

I'm ready for a go-over, as I did everything except odd equipment (rope, spellbook, etc.)


----------



## Lughart (Oct 19, 2010)

Character done (i think).

Now off to study.

BTW, rich parents is from APG.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2010)

Starting gold for Zeke


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2010)

Part-way updated:

My PC will be able to help hold down the front-line. Having AC 19 is nice, but the attack bonuses are not great. He's at +0/+0 with his rapier/short sword. 

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - can I re-flavour the rapier as a shortsword? I prefer the look of the double-shortsword, but a rapier is mechanically superior.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2010)

Update on my character.

The character's name is Aria. She was studying to be a bard under the tutelage of a traveling minstrel who was staying in town for awhile.The plan was that when he left, she would accompany him. In the meantime, the bard finagled some coin from the mining company to head down to the mine and lift spirits (and raise productivity) with his song. Aria went as well, to help.

Unfortunately, they decided to actually venture into the mines, performing as they went, and there was an accident. A shaft caved in, trapping many, crushing others. Attempts were made to clear the area of the collapse, but the shaft simply wasn't stable enough, and the team had to stop before another cave-in was triggered. The town mourned the dead, and went on with life.

Until, that was, Aria returned. One of the locals found her unconscious, cold body near a much older, now sealed mineshaft. Though she looked dead at first, she briefly recovered consciousness. So she was brought to the church of Pelor. There her wounds were healed, but no magic could return the color to her face entirely, nor warm her hands as much as they should be. Aria had changed as well. Where once she had been energetic and full of cheer and vigor...now she was quiet and subdued, and pessimistic.

She told what she could, which wasn't much. Knocked out early in the quake, she had only frightening fragments of memories as she was moved, dragged, used...and when it seemed she was of no use, discarded. The townsfolk became distrustful of Aria after that, suspecting that she knew things she wasn't saying. That she might be responsible for the deaths in the mine. Worse, that she might not even BE Aria anymore, but some monster living in her skin.

Things were not helped when Aria began displaying supernatural abilities, nevermind that she was as dismayed and afraid as anyone else. Finally the girl moved to the abandoned hut once owned by a forester, some distance from the town. There to live her days in miserable solitude...had not fate intervened.

--------
I'm flexible on this, so if you see a spot in here that you could work your character into, with a tweak or two, lets work it out. And by 'you' I mean 'any of you.' 

The precise nature of the event that inflicted this condition on Aria is left to the GM. My first idea was that some Minion of Evil tried to cast Create Undead on her...but it failed beause she was still slightly alive. However, her spirit was so weak by that time that it couldn't -completely- resist the spell, and so part of an undead spirit entered her. It lacks control, but gradually corrupts her.

It could just as easily be an experiment. Or maybe it was precisely what they wanted to happen. Finding out will be an early character goal.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

sure as long as you pay the gold then the "look" of the weapon should fit the character. But don't call it a short sword it will need a new name or look like something else

Are katars or tarwars in PF?? I took for one character and called his short swords butterfly swords. So long as we get the difference between what you weild and a regular short sword.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2010)

Katars are called 'punch daggers' I believe.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2010)

Actually, this one works better, still a rapier but looks more like a shortsword.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2010)

oh, and I think I found a good picture for my PC


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2010)

[MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] - found it on deviantart. A great resource.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 20, 2010)

Gimme the money!

EDIT: excelent, I will save the extra cash for later, it might be useful to buy myself a better set of axes later.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 20, 2010)

Renau1g:   Oooooh, a tablet!   Mine's shipping as I type this.  Good choice, too.  Link?


Sayuri:  you up for some pre-start RP?


Holy Man:  I found a Player's Guide to Age of Worms.  It's simply a gazetteer of the Diamond Lake area that players would know about.  

[sblock=spoiler]there's a paragraph that says something about the "age of worms", and that Diviners and Seers believe that it's coming.  While my hero wouldn't at this point, I have an idea for his back story that fits in with that; someone mentioning it in passing without explaining it.  If it does this in the Player's Guide pdf, I assume it's not something that'll ruin the reveal when the players learn that "there's an age of worms a-coming!"   Other than some rumours I've heard over the years, I never did read through the modules and so don't really know what happens.  Let me know if it's too much, when I finish it.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm sure everyone is capable of not meta-gaming and you will learn of the prophecied Age of Worms way before it happens LOL. 

_"The characterss leave the seer with the knowledge that the Age of Worms is coming. As they step out into the street they find that coming is the wrong word the Age of Worms is here." _

LOL that won't happen. 

And great sword and character pic btw.

Ok did you find that player's guide here:

AoW: Player's Guide 

Have to watch a few things I have found have to deal with other games that were planned or played out.

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

*Bronzewood Lodge* (from the above source)

The ring of crumbling menhirs on the bluff overlooking Diamond Lake is a remnant of an ancient human druidic culture that once inhabited the region. They too came to the hills for the ancient cairns, seeing them as monuments to great ancestors of the invisible past. Although modern humans displaced the native druids during great migrations over a thousand years ago, pockets of indigenous architecture and culture remain. Foremost among these near-forgotten practices is veneration of Obad-Hai, the Shalm, the brooding patron of wilderness and natural order. 

Druids and rangers who honor the Shalm and a host of minor nature deities and fey spirits (the so-called Old Faith) routinely congregate in great moots three hours northeast of Diamond Lake, at an ancient megalithic structure called the Bronzewood Lodge. Devotees of Ehlonna or the elven pantheon are welcome at these meetings, if a bit gruffly, but all other attendees must be invited personally by someone already within the circle of trust. At these great moots, the woodsfolk observe rituals from long ago, celebrate with great contests of strength and wit, and debate policy regarding the natural affairs of the region. A small permanent community inhabits the Lodge itself and the wooded copse surrounding it. Perhaps 30 assorted druids, rangers, and scouts protect the sacred site and keep watch on the nearby roads and valleys. Occasionally, they step in to rescue a traveler from some natural menace, but just as often they warn explorers to stay on the roads and let the wilderness take care of itself.

 Their leader is Nogwier, an aged proponent of the Old Faith who strives to keep the focus of his community on preservation of a near-extinct way of life and away from anger at Greyhawk and its operatives in Diamond Lake, whose avariciousness continually rapes the land. Nogwier urges cautious cooperation with Lanod Neff via a former Bronzewood man named Merris Sandovar, who now works as the garrison's chief scout, but he wishes that Greyhawk would have given him a more reasonable governor-mayor than Neff, and knows he won't outlive him.

 The Lodge itself is a twelve-chambered structure composed of piled megaliths covered by earth. The cairn's central gallery contains a huge uprooted petrified bronzewood tree planted upside down so that its roots are exposed. Nogwier and his three servitors use the tree as a massive altar. Other chambers contain the sorted, commingled bones of generations of druids as well as priceless natural treasures accumulated over the course of centuries.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok, I think I finished Julian's background, should be all set...I think.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok I am caught up around ol' EnWorld I'l go check him out.

Oh btw is everyone ok on the groups like this:

Walking Dad - human Cleric of Obad-Hai
Padreigh - human Inquisitor of St. Cuthbert
jkason - human Rouge
Lughart - half-orc Wizard
GandalfMithrandir - half-elf Ranger

renau1g - ??? Rogue
rb780nm - human Fighter
s@squ@tch - ??? Cleric of Pelor
fireinthedust - elf Ranger/Wizard (more wizard than ranger)
Shayuri - ??? Sorcerer
ghostcat - half-elf Ranger

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

What I found...

favored class - I'm sure is rogue but list this in the game info spot please.

list under racial traits that +2 to one ability was given to DEX

10 bolts cost 1gp and weigh 1lb. (were you trying to buy 20?)
Expoler's outfit weighs 8lb
trail rations (5) weigh 5lb

have gp spent at 219gp, 25sp, and 3cp - which is 15sp and 3cp over roll
total weight carried I have at 64lb
max weights: 0-58lb(light) - 59-116lb(medium) - 117-175lb(heavy)

reactionary is +2 to init in APG

Damage for a rapier is d6 and (you have d8+1 in one spot but strength is +2)
please list range after crit for those with range example: Light Crossbow: +4 = +0 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 0 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT 19-20x2, Range 80'

please add to feats section:
Prof with all simple weapons - Rogue
Prof with hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short bow, and short sword - Rogue
Armor Prof(light) - Rogue

Skills are good but hard to check and you should have some listed that you may need but have no ranks in (Jump comes to mind) I will make a post to have people copy/paste and add in next.

Boy you have tied yourself nicely to the first adventure that is for sure. I like the background and it looks like you have a reason to earn a little cash and do a little expolring. 

*To EVERYONE:* For the tracking post please make a sblock for favored class bonuses Jules's would say:
[sblock=FC Bonus]
1st lvl: +1 HP [/sblock]
And make one for equipment please - like so - 
[sblock=Treasure]
Current wealth-
GP:
SP:
CP:
PP:
Gems:

Starting Gold = xxxgp
Spent = xxxgp

And then below that we would track exspences and things like if you had a big night gambling and came out ahead, etc. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is the new skills section for your copy/pasting pleasure. And note the misc spot should be filled in with where the bonus is from and each new misc bonus should be listed seperately please.

So if you get a +2 to Perception from race and +1 from a trait you would list them as:

+2 [race] +1 [trait] and not...

+3 [misc]

Also you can back out any skills that aren't class it was just easier to have it generic for everyone. Thanks in advance.

[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points:
Max Ranks:
ACP:

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Disguise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Fly +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Handle Animal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Sense Motive +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Spellcraft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Survival +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [STR] +0 [misc] +0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]

HM

_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll assume my background as posted is okay with folks then, since no one is asking for any changes.

Just let me know if tweaks are needed, or would be useful to accomodate linking with another PC.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2010)

Dorian is ready (including background) in the RG.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 20, 2010)

So, for group 2 - how many of us are originally from Diamond Lake?  It is possible we may have been classmates in school.  Zeke was one of 8 children from a poor farming family from just outside town.

As far as Walking Dad's PC, if Zeke did not know you before you coming to the Temple of Pelor, then he definitely helped his master treat you there....


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry, wrong cleric 
I'm in group 1 and play a cleric of Obad-Hai


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> What I found...
> 
> favored class - I'm sure is rogue but list this in the game info spot please.
> 
> ...




I used Herolab and apparently it's got the weight and costs screwed up. I meant to buy 10 bolts, not 20. Starting gold was 220 gold, I calculate about 221.5 spent. Worst case I can drop 1 dagger.

From the SRD it states that all heroes start with 1 set of clothes that have 0 weight. 

The rapier I was apparently getting confused with 4e's version I think.

I'll update the skills section

[MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] - my PC is from Diamond Lake, but his family would have been far too poor to put him in school, however you may know him as he was a bully around the area however your PC is about 7 years younger, so maybe not directly affected, but maybe one of your siblings?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

You say you found the rule that says the first set of clothes weigh zero?? I have been all over my Core book looking for that!?

I thought that maybe the paizo guys didn't like the rule because if something like your guy needing to be carried by others you would need that weight listed then. 

I guess I better go download the errata I bet it's in there.

BTW this reminds me of a few houserules (mostly in pCs favor ) I will have to list somewhere. And I will be going over as many characters as I can, if you like to help (please) just go over the character directly below yours and that way you all aren't checking the same one. (thanks in advance)

And Shayuri I didn't see your character in the RG. 

HM

_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2010)

I wanted to give folks a chance to tie into my background before finalizing. I'll get it up there today since no one's expressed any interest.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 20, 2010)

Checked rb780nm's character:

CMD is listed as 18, but with bonuses adding up to 17. If there is a hidden +1 somewhere, it should be listed in the combat section. Otherwise, should be 17.

Range for heavy crossbow isn't listed.

Armor check penalty listed as 0, should be -3. You have counted it correctly into the skills though, so no biggie.

Torches cost 1cp and weigh 1lb, you have them listed as 1gp and 0,01 lb. Should be other way around.

Gold should be 77. Silver and copper is correct.

Weight carried should be 70lb, how did you get 114.6? Am I missing something?

Thats all, unless HM wants you to change the formatting and whatnot.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2010)

I think Tac's done, or at least ready to be looked at. I know he's not in the same group as Shayuri's character, but the mine collapse stuff seemed too perfect an excuse for why a talented engineer might be assigned to the town, so I used it anyway. Cross-reality character connections.  Whether Aria died with everyone else in Tac's reality or just never existed is entirely up in the air.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 20, 2010)

WD, you character rebels against the community at the Lodge, mine wants to be accepted there. I see fine opportunities for background intersection.

What if they met after Dorian settled in Diamond Lake, and he introduced Karissa to the druids and their faith? My character needs to travel to town occationally for spell components and scroll scribing stuff, yours probably travels to the Lodge from time to time to visit his family and report. They could have become friends, accompanying each other on their travels and sharing war stories.

Not very fancy, I just like it when the characters know each other from the start.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> You say you found the rule that says the first set of clothes weigh zero?? I have been all over my Core book looking for that!?
> 
> _




Hmmm...maybe it's Hero Lab striking again! 

Apparently the program had the 3.5e rules there

Paizo apparently decided to go a different route. Silly... well, I guess I need to rework my PC because he's wearing clothes. I'll be switching to peasant's clothes because they're lighter. 

http://paizo.com/paizo/messageboard...er/pathfinderSociety/general/clothingWeight#9


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Hmmm...maybe it's Hero Lab striking again!
> 
> Apparently the program had the 3.5e rules there
> 
> Paizo apparently decided to go a different route. Silly... well, I guess I need to rework my PC because he's wearing clothes. I'll be switching to peasant's clothes because they're lighter.




I know from my quick start at checking Lughart's character that she is naked, but then again she must like to skinny dip from the crunch  

btw thanks for the check Lughart I will wait till rb780nm tells me they are fixed before I check his character.

I am checkinga couple threads and going to post a trailer for Sucker Punch over at The Fray thread (everyone should check it out). Then checking character's the rest of the day.

And I'm guessing by the talk that the groups are all right then.

HM

_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

Ugh! Skinny dipping in the Diamond Lake is ill advised. Mining run-off would be gross to swim in.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 20, 2010)

Fixed. No more mental images of naked half orcs


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

They aren't all bad (and you could have had an excuze to wear a chainmail bikini, LOL).

HM

_


----------



## Lughart (Oct 20, 2010)

Sadly, wizards have no armor proficiencies, so no chainmail bikinis for me.

I'll post a character sketch if I can find a scanner somewhere.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

We all know that _every_ female fantasy PC wears chainmail or scalemail bikinis, heck some even wear platemail bikinis, yet those provide as much protection as the full gear their male counterparts wear. Perhaps their curves distract the enemies? Also, they are usually around 80 lbs, size 0's, and yet somehow are as strong as this guy:


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 20, 2010)

I am a bit behind schedule with posting my character and his background.  
First Inquisitor ever and I am struggling with feat selection. I think I might go with Shield Focus as first feat, but have no clue right now what would be a good second feat for someone who is neither a proper frontline fighter nor a spellcaster. Any suggestion would be more than welcome.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

I always suggest Toughness for those who can't decide can't go wrong having a few more XP (and we will be rolling HP this game so might help to keep your average up).

OK next checked- Karissa:

*how about listing dagger damage 1d4+3 (Str+trait)
*racial traits: size medium, speed 30' need listed and your darkvision says 30' should be 60'
*I have weight carried at 30.5lbs

You should have a list of money carried on your sheet also. the tracking spot is for total money you have had or have stored away. right now that is probably zero but later on you will have more gp than you can carry(with luck) and that is what the tracking is for. Note I am still working on the trackings' uses but know it will be needed when you are higher lvls and wanted to keep it close to each players character.

Good background so you did swim in the lake after all. I think that one of he groups might be starting at th elodge and another in Diamond Lake (still wish I could run the groups at the same time, that would be awesome).

HM

_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, power attack is generally good. Dodge/Mobility help to get into/out of sticky situations. Weapon FOcus isn't bad I guess.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Hmmm...maybe it's Hero Lab striking again!
> 
> Apparently the program had the 3.5e rules there
> 
> ...




Seriously? That's ... actually really disappointing. Seems to put a fairly notable tax on low-STR characters just for the sake of verisimilitude. Okay, HM, Tac is now officially *not* ready to be looked over, since I'm going to have to re-figure his stats just so he can wear clothes without suffering an encumbrance penalty. >sigh< 

I don't suppose the fact that the Creative Director of the company thinks it's kind of silly, too, would talk you into 'house ruling' it in?:

FAQ on clothing encumbrance


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

I will house rule that the clothing you wear weighs nothing to you but note it's weight like this - explore's outfit (8lb) - so if you are carried/drag it needs to add to that weight.

Ok next checked - Dorian aka "Little Oak":

* Hero points spot need under game info (ok I know you don't like them but you trust me right?)
* explorer's outfit weighs 8lb
* have money spent at 135gp, 1sp, 2cp, and left over at 4gp, 8sp, 8cp
* I have weight carried at 96lbs (after adding in outfit)
* BAB should read +0 = +0 (Cleric)
* CMD should have STR added in
* crossbow needs range (80') listed
* took new racial features (nice)
* under class features list Aura - none please
* channel energy - house rule xd6 + 1/2 cleric lvl(min 1) + WIS mod., so for Dorian it would be 1d6+3

* please copy paste this under you domians:

Enlarge(Su): As a swift action can enlarge yourself as if target of an enlarge person spell. 5 times/day

Preadtor's Grace(Su): As a swift action can grant yourself a +10' bonus to movement and low-light vision. Increases by 5' for every 5 cleric lvls you possess. 5 times/day

Odd choice of a domain WD are you planning on getting an animal companion or something like that latter on?

* Spontaneous casting (need to decide on cures or inflicts)
* skills looks like you are still sorting that out, but I can let you know that it looks like you spent 1 to many ranks as know arcana also has a rank and your ACP should be -5 due to trait.

Good background need to see about fitting in some other PC's or NPC's from the Player's Guide.

HM

_


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I will house rule that the clothing you wear weighs nothing to you but note it's weight like this - explore's outfit (8lb) - so if you are carried/drag it needs to add to that weight.




Deal!


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry for the delay.  I got into my character's backstory and found I needed to keep writing it out.  Not adding to it so much as illustrating each step.  I needed to take a break (stupid University making me convocate at 730 AM!), but I'm here.


Shayuri:   my pitch for our knowing each other is that Arven either 1) found you and brought you to an Inn, then came back to check on whether they'd healed you; or 2)  showed up at your cottage, in the rain, sword at his hip, demanding answers.

I need to know what you are.  The townsfolk don't know.  Some say you're a witch, others that you're a demon in a dead girl's body, maybe a vampire.  They wanted to burn your house down but, y'know: raining.  I said I'd check things out myself, ask you directly.  I figured it was the decent thing to do, just in case.  Still, I feel I have to warn you that, if you are a monster, I also told them I'd kill you while I was out here.  Either way, we have until the rain stops to work this out.  Savy?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2010)

Lughart said:


> WD, you character rebels against the community at the Lodge, mine wants to be accepted there. I see fine opportunities for background intersection.
> 
> What if they met after Dorian settled in Diamond Lake, and he introduced Karissa to the druids and their faith? My character needs to travel to town occationally for spell components and scroll scribing stuff, yours probably travels to the Lodge from time to time to visit his family and report. They could have become friends, accompanying each other on their travels and sharing war stories.
> 
> Not very fancy, I just like it when the characters know each other from the start.



Sounds all good. My character is still a faithful protector of nature, but he sees humans as part of it. And if some animals are allowed to build homes and use tools, why not humans 

Padreigh, most feats are useful for combat. Maybe you want to visualize how your character approaches physical conflict and takes feats to support this tactic. The APG has also alternative class features for the human bonus feat.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

It seems Padreigh and s@squ@tch aren;t ready so I skipped over tehm for now, (really weird is s@s's equipment looks excatly like WD's hmm... LOL)

Galyne:

* Hero points spot need under game info
* +2 to any one ability not listed please put it under racial traits: +2 to any one ability - DEX raised or something like that
* Have your weight carried at 63.5lbs
* Have money spent at 115gp, 7sp, 2cp, and leftovr at 34gp, 2sp, 8cp
* please put a link to starting gp in your tracking I think it is on page three of this thread thanks
* what is Ekujae Reflexes??
* CMD is 17 not +17 (I did that too, lol)
* Will should have +2 [racial*] *vs enchantments only
* Under weapons you have listed the +1 damage but not the +1 to hit you shouldn't list either though. Just copy-p this after the range - 

Special: PBS(feat) +1 to hit and damage at ranges up to 30'

* Under racial traits need the +2 as mentioned above and Size, Speed, Low-light vision, +2 to save vs enchanments, and list your two favored classes after multitalented
* can list wild empathy as 1d20+1
* skills you have +3[survival] listed after following tracks I think that is your class skill bonus right?

Ok somehow in the past hour I had no threads to check go to 10?? So I need to check in and then head to dinner jkason let me know when your character is ready I will give it the once over tonight.

HM

_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 20, 2010)

Zeke will be commando under his armor then, as why would he want to wear 5 lbs of clothing?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Clothing you wear has no weight to you. LOL and that would chaff something awful btw.

HM

_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 20, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> It seems Padreigh and s@squ@tch aren;t ready so I skipped over tehm for now, (really weird is s@s's equipment looks excatly like WD's hmm... LOL)
> 
> _




I sooooo copied and pasted his character sheet to work off of for my PC, and his equipment was perfectly fine for me.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

You clerics sticking together huh? Your not going to use a battle aspergillum?

Battle Aspergillum (from APG) 5gp, 1d4(S), 1d6(M), crit x2, weight 4lb, type B TEXT: When the mace stikes a creature holy water sprinkles out through tiny holes throughout the weapon's head. Creatures subject to damage from holy water take 1 point of damage in addition to the normal effect of being struck. Note: 5 hits max before needing refilled (standard action that provokes an AoO)

HM

_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that I should drop out of this game  I am not posting nearly as fast as the rest of you and I will probably slow it down. shoot me a PM if you need a replacement though


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok that is np GM I will catch you in another game I am sure. 

HM

_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmm, what's that do to our groups?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

Great question checking... ... ... darn the latest groups are 4 pages back LOL.

Best case -

Walking Dad - human Cleric of Obad-Hai
Padreigh - human Inquisitor of St. Cuthbert
jkason - human Rouge
Lughart - half-orc Wizard
rb780nm - human Fighter

renau1g - human Rogue
s@squ@tch - human Cleric of Pelor
fireinthedust - elf Ranger/Wizard (more wizard than ranger)
Shayuri - ??? Sorcerer
ghostcat - half-elf Ranger

Just take the extra fighter out and replace the melee ranger.

Everyone ok with that?

HM

_


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 21, 2010)

I made the changes and updated my sheets. I dont know how my CMB got to 18 - PCGen produced an 18, with no explanation where the extra point came from (unless someone has a good idea)

Also, I;m cool with switching groups to keep balance.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, so it'll likely be myself and ghostcat's PC's forming the front line of Team Diamond Lake, with s@s playing switch hitter between front and back line, and fireinthedust and Shayuri giving us ranged support?

Edit: Just noticed that Jules has the highest AC of any of the PC's.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it would be the rogue and cleric on the front line. As ghostcat is a ranged archer although he is carring around a greataxe. 

The module is suppose to be for 4 characters (and those are weaker 3.5 ones at that). So I don't see fighting getting you I would watch for the traps.

HM


----------



## Lughart (Oct 21, 2010)

Group 1 seems really melee focused. I don't mind, I like a heavy hitter party, but the battles are going to play out very differently than for group 2.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh and Lughart's character is carring around a great axe too. Was there a sell on them at the smithy I wasn't aware of. LOL 

Think you should take true strike though. 

HM

_


----------



## Lughart (Oct 21, 2010)

Falchions were to expensive

Good idea to get True Strike, but I was thinking about waiting until I got Power attack.

I have an RL buddy who claims the wizard can be a better figher than most melee classes if you choose the right spells and feats. I plan on trying that build out in this game. I can allways use my buffs on the others if it proves too hard.

EDIT: I realized that as a melee wizard my bonded object should be a weapon. The core book isn't completely clear. It says that a wizard can start with a bonded object at no cost, but it doesn't say if they mean the cost of the object itself or the cost of the ritual to acquire it. As the objects are allways masterwork I feel like I have to ask if I can have one.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 21, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> The module is suppose to be for 4 characters (and those are weaker 3.5 ones at that). So I don't see fighting getting you I would watch for the traps.
> 
> HM




Bwa-ha-ha! Combat not supposed to get you? Paizo's AP's are meat-grinders, or at least their 3.5e ones were. Oh, too bad my perception is so low, maybe the rangers can help me out there 

Lughart - wizards and druids can be better "anythings" than other classes.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes you may have a masterwork weapon for free but... you must give it a cool name as this will be bonded to you forever  Also let me know if you make any changes like adding different spells and such.

renau1g this is pbp I plan on cutting out all the "filler" combats that you know are only placed in the module to help you earn XP. If I kept it all we would be playing this first module for like 2-3 yrs LOL. Am streamlining most of the adventure and then the filler being RP between players and NPCs. 

HM

_


----------



## Lughart (Oct 21, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Wizards and druids can be better "anythings" than other classes.




In 3.5, yes. I want to see it for myself in Pathfinder.

Also, I added my bonded greataxe, called Cataract. (as in big a$$ waterfall) I hope thats epic enough to last twenty levels.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2010)

Lughart said:


> In 3.5, yes. I want to see it for myself in Pathfinder.
> 
> Also, I added my bonded greataxe, called Cataract. (as in big a$$ waterfall) I hope thats epic enough to last twenty levels.



Didn't you said you liked falchions more?

Abou group 1: We now have (besides the new inquisitor) an iconic party: Wizard, cleric, rogue and fighter 
Some time ago I saw that in another game.

Do I really have to note the class feature:
Yes, I will get an animal companion later and spells to change to a beast shape.
*Aura - none*? Don't know about the inquisitor, but all other characters have it (not), too 
Will you maybe allow feats from other paizo products on a case-to-case base?


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 21, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> So, for group 2 - how many of us are originally from Diamond Lake?  It is possible we may have been classmates in school.  Zeke was one of 8 children from a poor farming family from just outside town.



We probably only know each other by sight/as casual acquaintances. Galyne knows him as that "poor farming kid" and Zeke knows Galyne as "that rich kid who's always playing truant". Note in this context, "rich" is relative.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 21, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Didn't you said you liked falchions more?




I changed my mind when I realized I could have the greataxe look like a viking longaxe, and not some ridiculous giant saucer on a haft.

[sblock=awesomeface]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 21, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I think it would be the rogue and cleric on the front line. As ghostcat is a ranged archer although he is carring around a greataxe.
> 
> HM



The rational behind Galyne having a greataxe, is that besides being responsible for the hunting, he was also responsible for collecting firewood. So at some stage he got used to using a two-handed axe. Its less of a stretch from him going from using an axe on inanimate objects to living objects then learning how to use a sword from scratch (unless he had a mentor). He will stop using it as soon as he learns how to fire into meele without hitting his friends 

On a similar note, I  still need to select a Favoured Enemy. I don't really want to hand-wave this and go for undead, so what is he likely to have encountered around Diamond lake?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

To make him a good hunter ghostcat you should probably take animal as your favored enemy. I'm sure that by lvl 5 you will be dying to pick undead. 

HM

_


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2010)

Lughart said:


> Group 1 seems really melee focused. I don't mind, I like a heavy hitter party, but the battles are going to play out very differently than for group 2.




I built Tac when we didn't really have a fighter, thinking he'd need to do a lot of flanking to help out. He does have a short bow and a high dex, though, so I think he should still be decent at ranged combat if that works out being a better option.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually, Avren is planning on being very frontline.  Excessively so, in fact.  Well, when I get the spells ready.  For now he'll be low on damage, untill I can boost with some magic item bonus dice and spells.


PCgen:  wow, didn't know about it until just now, and I'm liking it!   Can I simply post the statblock here, or do you want the breakdown?


Magic Items and/or Feats:  can I design my own?  I have a sword I'd eventually like him to have, to transform spells into weapon damage.


Treasure:  if we're cutting out minor combats, will we be getting treasure from those battles shifted elsewhere?  I have scrolls I"ll need to scribe, and magic items to design.


Will the two parties know of each other?  Are we competing?  And if we have player drop-offs, at what point will you decide to merge the two groups?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 21, 2010)

Zeke is pretty much done now.  Might be missing a thing here or there that I missed....

And as far as Zeke's knowing the others -- I think ghostcat nailed it on the head -- he grew up dirt poor, so anyone who had anything was 'rich' to him. 

If not for the church, Zeke would have nothing other than the clothes on his back.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 21, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> On a similar note, I  still need to select a Favoured Enemy. I don't really want to hand-wave this and go for undead, so what is he likely to have encountered around Diamond lake?




Well, there's the humanoids, it's mostly a human settlement, some half-orcs. There are some lizardfolk in the vast swamp far to the south.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 21, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> It seems Padreigh and s@squ@tch aren;t ready so I skipped over tehm for now, (really weird is s@s's equipment looks excatly like WD's hmm... LOL)
> 
> Galyne:
> 
> ...




I think that's Done.

Weight and Money was correct. I'd forgot to add a dagger.

Elven/Ekujae Reflexes is in the PF OGC. I've just realised its cassed as fan contents, so if its not allowed, I'll find another Trait.

2nd Favoured Class. Still deciding. At the present time I am planing to go straight Ranger. However, I may decide to take a PRc. So, its a case of deciding if I take a PRc which one and which base class will I need to go with it.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 21, 2010)

PCGEN.

I have a customised outputsheet, which more or less produces HM's character sheet. Having trouble with attributes and feats, so these have to be hand edited. If anyone's interested I'll post a copy. Although it needs a bit of tarting up so it'll be a day or so.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 21, 2010)

updated!   Character sheet is up.  

Shayuri:  what do you think of the initial meeting?  Obviously it goes well, we decide to team up; I just figured a dramatic entrance is always good.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2010)

Fire, let us say that Arven discovers Aria's body near the abandoned mineshaft while he's out exploring or whatever it is rangers do. He thought her dead at first, but she briefly regained consciousness and looked around before fading again. He took her to the temple of Pelor, and there their paths diverged again for a time.

At this point we should pause and see how our GM plans to bring the PC's together, but Arven would recognize her on seeing her again. Aria would most likely not, but he might seem familiar to her for some reason...

Alternatively, if you want him to have visited her at her cottage and delivered his speech, that can have happened to. Her reply (which I can provide if we decide to go this route) will have satisfied him enough to refrain from killing her...and there again they go their separate ways until the GM brings them together again.

Whuddya think?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 21, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> I think that's Done.
> 
> Weight and Money was correct. I'd forgot to add a dagger.
> 
> Elven/Ekujae Reflexes is in the PF OGC. I've just realised its cassed as fan contents, so if its not allowed, I'll find another Trait.




It's the same as Reactionary, +2 to Init.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 22, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Fire, let us say that Arven discovers Aria's body near the abandoned mineshaft while he's out exploring or whatever it is rangers do. He thought her dead at first, but she briefly regained consciousness and looked around before fading again. He took her to the temple of Pelor, and there their paths diverged again for a time.
> 
> At this point we should pause and see how our GM plans to bring the PC's together, but Arven would recognize her on seeing her again. Aria would most likely not, but he might seem familiar to her for some reason...
> 
> ...





I like both ideas; finding a near-dead woman and bringing her to safety would be something he'd do, but then not think about.  Human business after all, and he's an outsider.   Time passes, he wanders in search of adventure, learns more about the  area, the miners, the nature of the humans of Diamond Lake.
      There I'd say they could part ways; he'd remember her (19 Int, so I'm thinking genius-level facial recognition/memory at least), but unless there was something about her that would have triggered his Knowledge: Arcana...?   

GM thoughts?

The cottage discussion, however, strikes me as the sort of event that starts fires.  Good fires.  I think it should happen as close to the start of the campaign as we can.  
     What if it didn't end in violence, or door slamming?  What if the direct confrontation, the blunt question-asking, became a conversation?  

I see Avren (decided today the r is after the v) as the type who'd sit down and try to learn as much about what's going on as possible.  He remembers her, and now she's what, a sorceress?  That's something that needs study.  The suggestion?  Get some money and ask the wizard (a sage who charges 20gp per question) what the deal with her is; that may mean an adventure.  However, as Avren is a student of magic and curious about the nature of undeath, he literally has nothing better to do than figure this out.

If she's not slobberingly evil, he'd offer his help.  Then, if our GM likes this idea, we could start the adventure with said question in our minds, and that plan (scrape together 20gp somehow/adventure with a group).


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2010)

Arven's visit wouldn't end in violence unless he started it ...and if he was not quick to judge, she'd be almost pathetically willing to converse with him. For all that her experiences have changed her, somewhere in her is still the gregarious bard-to-be that she once was. The ostracization she's suffering is painful to her.

So your idea is a good one for getting Aria hooked in.

That said, lets see what the GM is cooking up before we officially add it to the backgrounds.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> PCgen: wow, didn't know about it until just now, and I'm liking it! Can I simply post the statblock here, or do you want the breakdown?




If I knew what you were talking about I could give you an answer but I have no clue, sorry.



fireinthedust said:


> Magic Items and/or Feats: can I design my own? I have a sword I'd eventually like him to have, to transform spells into weapon damage.




A little ahead of ourselves but I won't say no this early in the game. If you have the ability (feat and resources) then you may.



fireinthedust said:


> Treasure: if we're cutting out minor combats, will we be getting treasure from those battles shifted elsewhere? I have scrolls I"ll need to scribe, and magic items to design.




That is what I will be doing but don't think of it as getting the extra reward even though you didn't have the encounter. Think of it more like the GM is rewarding you for completeing the adventure goal and the goal of the game. (Goal of the game = Have fun)

*EVERYONE:* This is pbp and it takes long enough as is, I wish to keep the game moving not only by taking out a few encounters but by making sure you all know that you need not kill everything you come across to advance. Once the goal of an adventure is reached you will level up. And I figure everyone will stay focused on the goal this way because it doesn't matter if you go and kill a 100 orcs lead by a red dragon, you will still be lvl whatever until you take and complete whatever the adventure goal is.



fireinthedust said:


> Will the two parties know of each other? Are we competing? And if we have player drop-offs, at what point will you decide to merge the two groups?




Man wouldn't I love to beable to do something like this. But the game isn't designed well for it. The main reason is locations. Once a group goes through a location the second group would be pretty much playing catch up in the main adventure as the key objects and key personas will have been found or takin care of. I still have time and am still looking into it.

Now about background. Truth be told I was sad when I saw Shayuri had posted in the RG but there was no background. I was really excited to read it as I am all of Shay's work. So I was sad but reading this you need a little info from me so here is what I would like to add that will link the undead sorcerer to the campagin.

1. Guess you need a how you almost died and that is up to you.
2. You vaguely remember the time from your almost death to the time you awoke changed. This is flashes of colors as if looking at light shining through jars of colored liquid. And the sun shining of sharp metal tools. Your character may remember a few smells formaldehyde and blood being the most prominate. And the sound of someone humming?! 
3. After you awoke in your current state what you did is all up to you but the question remains what happen to you while you were "dead"?

Actually not much help LOL I just wanted you to be in control of your background. Let's see a few questions you might want to address. 

1. After you were persumed dead why weren't you buried and if you were buried who dug you up?
2. If someone is trying to create undead why? and where? If you are from Diamond Lake then maybe the culpirt is close by somewhere.
3. Have you talked to a sage or priest? Or someone similar that knows a little about the undead.

Ok will finish checking characters over teh weekend. and that will be slow do to work. If the groups are ok I will set up OOC for each:

The BLG (Bronzewood Lodge Group) and...
TDL (Team Diamond Lake) thanks for the name renau1g, 

That way background talk isn't spread across this thread.

HM

_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2010)

Hee

Don't be sad. I know my background for the most part, I just haven't filled it in yet. They take time to write, and time is always at a premium during the week.

I will incorporate your clues though, thanks!

I expect Aria had a chat with the priest of Pelor, but no one since then.

Mostly what we need from you is some idea for how you plan to get the PC's together, so we can blend the end of the background into the beginning of the adventure smoothly.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2010)

On the bus (on the way to work ), but when I get home tonight I will make two OOC's for each group so we can work on backgrounds and adventure hooks.

HM

_


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 22, 2010)

Updated the character sheet. I'd say character about 65% done, have background idea but have to read about first. There will be most likely slow posting till Tuesday, since I have a long weekend coming (public holiday).


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 22, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Arven's visit wouldn't end in violence unless he started it ...and if he was not quick to judge, she'd be almost pathetically willing to converse with him. For all that her experiences have changed her, somewhere in her is still the gregarious bard-to-be that she once was. The ostracization she's suffering is painful to her.
> 
> So your idea is a good one for getting Aria hooked in.
> 
> That said, lets see what the GM is cooking up before we officially add it to the backgrounds.




Heh, looks so far like he's waiting for us!   

Avren (not Arven) would trust his gut; if she seems that desperate, he'd talk to her.

He'd ask the basics about what happened to her. 
He'd ask to see her use her powers, and whether it's spellcasting she's familiar with, her thoughts on it, etc.
He'd ask if she eats food, needs drink, and is affected by sunlight.

That sort of thing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 22, 2010)

I need a distraction from law school applications.  Is there still a spot left in this game and, if so, may I join?  I am not feeling particular about what I play.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard CanadienneBacon, there is no problem with you signing on and please make whatever character type you wish. One team could use some range support the other a little extra melee so depending on what you wish to play that will determine what group your in. Ok?

As for everyone else time to get this done this next week to start a little RP. Your OOC's are up and we should go to those to keep the discussions coherent. 

Lets see...

Walking Dad - human Cleric of Obad-Hai
Padreigh - human Inquisitor of St. Cuthbert
jkason - human Rouge
Lughart - half-orc Wizard
rb780nm - human Fighter

Please go here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...dventure-path-bronzewood-lodge-group-ooc.html

And...

renau1g - human Rogue
s@squ@tch - human Cleric of Pelor
fireinthedust - elf Ranger/Wizard (more wizard than ranger)
Shayuri - human Sorcerer (undead bloodline)
ghostcat - half-elf Ranger

Please go here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/295899-age-worms-adventure-path-team-diamond-lake-ooc.html

And hero points are kinda of cool will be of great use this adventure.

HM

_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 23, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Walking Dad - human Cleric of Obad-Hai
> Padreigh - human Inquisitor of St. Cuthbert
> jkason - human Rouge
> Lughart - half-orc Wizard
> ...




Well, I guess this is where we depart. Good Luck! Hope you don't get any splinters from all of your tree-hugging WD


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

I really wish there was a way to run both groups at the same time, but I see no way to do that without one group missing out on the main story. 

So will just keep them seperate, but figured that some of the fluff I get rid of in one game the others will encounter, so really I will be running every encounter just not all in one game. 

HM

_


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 23, 2010)

And hey, if things really go sour and we have RL steal some players, the two groups can merge; then massive recap of what's gone before to smooth out inconsistencies?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 24, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Welcome aboard CanadienneBacon, there is no problem with you signing on and please make whatever character type you wish. One team could use some range support the other a little extra melee so depending on what you wish to play that will determine what group your in. Ok?



Sounds great, thank you.  I'll go with a bow-wielding ranger for range support, so please place me on whichever team you see fit.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 24, 2010)

On second thought, I want to do a spiked chain fighter.  Vixtrin, illegitimate daughter of former Governor Mayor Neff.  I'd like to rehabilitate Vixtrin over the course of play and eventually take her to levels of paladin.

Update:  Vixtrin is up and running in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

Vixtrin - check over

* Experience points line is not needed (this goes pretty much for everyone)
* Hero points - Everyone starts with 1 hero point
* one additional language missing (due to 13 INT)
* CMD = 15
* spiked chain you have:
** Spiked chain (melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (1.5 STR) DMG = 2d4+2(P), CRIT x2
* I think it should be:
** Spiked chain (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR)/ DMG = 2d4+3(P), CRIT x2
* Class features should have Prof all armors and all shields

* Possible traits - based on background (which was great btw)

Group A
- Bullied: +1 trait bonus to AoO and unarmed strikes
- Couragoeus: +2 trait bonus agaiinst fear effects
- Reactionary: +2 trait bonus to init
- Resilient: +1 trait bonus on FORT saves

Group B
- Child of the Temple: +1 trait bonus to Knowledge(nobility) and Knowledge(religion) + chose one as a class skill
- History of Heresy +1 trait bonus to save vs divine spells so long as you possess no lvls in a divine spellcasting class
- Sacred Touch: As standard acton may automatically stabilize a dying character

Group C
- Bully: +1 trait bonus to Intimidate (and is always a class skill)
- Canter: +5 bonus to Sense Motive to intercept a secert message and +5 to Bluff check for those who send a secert message to you
- Child of the Streets: +1 trait bonus to Slieght of Hand (and is always a class skill)
- Suspicious: +1 trait bonus to Sense Motive (and is always a class skill)

Group D
- Vagabond Child(urban) Select one of the following skills - Disable Device, Escape Artist, or Sleight of Hand. Gain a +1 trait bonus to that skill and it becomes a class skill for you.

* Skill Ranks say 5 but I count 4 = 2 (class) + 1 (INT) + 1 (race)
** maybe your counting FC bonus but it is listed as HP under tracking
* leftover money - if you wish to change some of that to gems it would make for lighter traveling.

Note on traits you may chose up to two but only one from a group i.e. you can't have...

Bullied and Reactionary or 
Child of the Temple and Sacred Touch.

And Vixtrin will be joining Team Diamond Lake 

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

Hope everyone is still subscribed to here for at least a little longer.

Please everyone get rid of the Experience point spot and add in 1 hero point. 

When we start the game I will be giving out situational Hero Points. Like I will be giving everyone 1 point when they enter the Whispering Carin but that point is only allowed to be used in the Whispering Carin and if you spend it you may not get another Whispering Carin Hero point untill you have been outside of it for 24 hours. Stuff like that.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Well, I guess this is where we depart. Good Luck! Hope you don't get any splinters from all of your tree-hugging WD



Yes, goodbye and good luck!



HolyMan said:


> ...
> When we start the game I will be giving out situational Hero Points.  Like I will be giving everyone 1 point when they enter the Whispering  Carin but that point is only allowed to be used in the Whispering Carin  and if you spend it you may not get another Whispering Carin Hero point  untill you have been outside of it for 24 hours. Stuff like that.
> 
> HM
> ...




You want to encourage leaving the dungeon, so we not only regenerate spells, but also hero Points? That's generous.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 25, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Vixtrin - check over
> 
> * spiked chain you have:
> ** Spiked chain (melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (1.5 STR) DMG = 2d4+2(P), CRIT x2
> ...



Done, along with language addition (added Elven due to party composition...can't have those elves and half-elves speaking Elvish around her without her knowing, that'd drive her crazy), and other requested tweaks.

For traits, I took Reactionary and Vagabond Child (urban).  *Almost* took Sacred Touch, owing to it being a big help to the party and a possible lead-in to future levels in paladin for Vixtrin.  Might still change that before I start posting in the IC.



> * Skill Ranks say 5 but I count 4 = 2 (class) + 1 (INT) + 1 (race)
> ** maybe your counting FC bonus but it is listed as HP under tracking
> * leftover money - if you wish to change some of that to gems it would make for lighter traveling.



Done.  Four skill ranks (dropped rank in Climb), and added Disable Device as class skill, owing to Vagabond Child trait.  Vixtrin wouldn't carry gems in lieu of coin--merchants can swindle you on the value of gems.  She'd want hard coin, and she'd store the extra somewhere safe.  The temple?  Is there a bank?  Anywhere safe in town works for me.  I annotated what she's carrying for coin on her sheet.



> And Vixtrin will be joining Team Diamond Lake



I've started posting over there.  Do I/we need to continue monitoring this thread, or is it safe to switch to the team OOC thread?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> You want to encourage leaving the dungeon, so we not only regenerate spells, but also hero Points? That's generous.




WD you know I'm a nice guy  but it is a rukle do to the adventure having you leave and come back. 



CanadienneBacon said:


> For traits, I took Reactionary and Vagabond Child (urban). *Almost* took Sacred Touch, owing to it being a big help to the party and a possible lead-in to future levels in paladin for Vixtrin. Might still change that before I start posting in the IC.
> 
> Vixtrin wouldn't carry gems in lieu of coin--merchants can swindle you on the value of gems. She'd want hard coin, and she'd store the extra somewhere safe. The temple? Is there a bank? Anywhere safe in town works for me. I annotated what she's carrying for coin on her sheet.
> 
> ...




I thought that a good fit also and nothing is in stone till you post IC so you have a little more time to decide.

No trustworthy bank or other spot but extra cash is a reason I wish for the PCs to have an HQ of sorts so you could hide it there, once established.

Everyone needs to watch this spot just for the next week I think we will all be ready to start soon and this thread will be unnessacary once your group starts RPing.

HM

_


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2010)

Very sorry if I missed it (it's been a bit crazy for me in RL of late), but I don't think Tac ever got a feedback post? Wasn't sure if that's 'cause he's fine, still on the list, or something else. It's occurring to me that I said he was 'unready' when we learned clothes counted against weight, but since you houseruled that clothes didn't count for purposes of personal encumbrance, I think I took it for granted that he was ready again without saying so. Apologies!

jason


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

NP jkason I have been a little busy and only jumped ahead to CanadienneBacon's character because I couldn't remeber where I left off. 

I am going to go over all charatcers starting tonight as I have off the next two days and hopefully we will start up some IC's this time next week.

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2010)

Playing around...

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice map. Are you improving your mapping skills?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL I am at that, but I didn't make that one. Found it and wanted to see about using it but it is way to big at 1.50 MB. 

I have been all over maptools and bought Photoshop and have been working on getting into using tokens but it is a slow process for me as I have little time for working on it with everything going on both here and RL. But one day soon I hope to have great looking maps.

But not today, 

HM


----------



## renau1g (Oct 29, 2010)

Perhaps uploading to Flickr or another site may get around the size requirement.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 29, 2010)

I use maptools, and just grab a screenshot and then upload that .png file.  I think it works out ok.  But my players would have to speak to that.


----------

